# Baby grows



## Allytoe (Feb 9, 2012)

I will be getting Amber from the vets soon, after her spay. Instead of getting loads of housework done I've been trawling the threads in an anxious state!

It seems buying a baby grow to prevent excessive licking might be a good idea. Anyone who has done this what size did you buy please and how big was your little girl?


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi - try this - it's there somewhere - http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=7568&highlight=onesy

They're called onesy or onesies on here so you might find more - someone mentions an 18 month baby one in the thread above...

Take a look, see what you think (she'll be fine, after 24 hours you'll have trouble keeping her still)

Ian


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Lolly wore baby vests after her spay op. I think I bought 18-24 month from Primark. I seem to remember a pack of 3 being around £5. The vet was fine with her wearing it as it was roomy enough to let the air circulate. We just had to be quick to unpop the poppers when she needed a wee! lol


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=2533&highlight=lolly

Found the post with the pics of Lolly wearing her vest.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I bought quite a few, all too small in the end the local supermarkets did nt have one big enough so Mable had her very own swimmimg costume.








I think she only wore it twice though she did nt bother with it really, good luck hope she's okay x


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Do not panic! Most vets do internal stitches so unless licking is excessive there is little damage to be done. Hattie had internal stitches she licked a bit but my vet said that was ok as would promote healing. I did come away with the collar of shame but never used it Hattie is fine scar well healed and if you know anyone who needsw a collar let me know!


----------



## Allytoe (Feb 9, 2012)

Thank you for your helpful replies. Amber was very tired when she came home. Luckily, my husband was able to pop into Mothercare on his way home from work and get some vests (we got age 18-24 months). I don't know whether the vest makes a difference or not, she's not too worried about her tummy at the moment, but I really don't want to use the collar. Using the collar would also mean we wouldn't have been able to crate her at night, we would have shut her in the kitchen but I'd rather everything remained in its normal routine so she could relax. Actually she seems more bothered by her ears (she had them plucked for the first time, they were very hairy, so now I will be able to keep them hair free hopefully). Here are some piccies


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ahhh little sweetheart, I hope she feels ok today x x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Poor Amber, hope she is feeling a bit better today. She looks lovely in her baby grow.


----------

